# Zweiter Bildschirm erkannt, aber bleibt schwarz



## NordVendt (27. Dezember 2017)

Moin,

ich versuche seit ein paar Tagen meinen zweiten Monitor zum Laufen zu bringen.

Mainmonitor: Acer XF240H (144Hz; Freesync; 1920x1080) - DP-Kabel
Zweitmonitor: Samsung LS24F350FHUXEN (60Hz; Freesync; 1920x1080) -HDMI-Kabel + DP-Adapter 

An der IGPU (i5 6600k) funktioniert der Monitor, an meiner R9 390 Nitro allerdings nicht.
Ebenso funktioniert der Monitor problemlos mit dem HDMI-Kabel an meinem Lappi an der IGPU.

Da irgendwie mein HDMI-Port nicht mehr funktioniert (zuvor war da der Fernseher dran), 
habe ich mir einen passiven HDMI zu DP-Adapter besorgt.
Seitdem wird mir der Monitor wenigstens im Gerätemanager angezeigt.
Allerdings lässt sich die Auflösung nicht umstellen und der Monitor bleibt weiterhin im Standbymodus zu jeder Zeit.

Stell ich im Monitormenü vom Zweitbildschirm die Freesynceinstellung um, wird mein Hauptmonitor kurz schwarz und 
ich höre das Geräusch, wenn Windows neue Hardware gefunden hat.
Grakatreiber habe ich schon manuell deinstalliert (+AMD-Cleaner) und den neuesten (Radeon 17.12.1) installiert und 
nach ausbleibendem Erfolg auch nochmal im abgesicherten Modus mit DDU deinstalliert und neu installiert.

Ich habe auch schon die Bildschirmaktualisierungsrate vom Main auf 60Hz runtergestellt und das custom Farbprofil entfernt zu Testzwecken, 
aber ohne Erfolg.
Ich dachte, dass er evtl. nicht klar kommt, wenn er zwei verschiedene Refreshrates hat.

Steck ich den Samsung an den DP-Slot, an dem mein Main dran ist, bekomme ich auch kein Bild nach einem Neustart.

Ich kann die Fenster auch auf den zweiten Bildschirm ziehen, nur seh ich halt nichts. (oder mit Win+Pfeiltasten verschieben) 

Erkannt wird der Zweitmonitor als "Nicht-PnP-Monitor". Installiere ich den Monitortreiber, zeigt er mir zwar die richtige Bezeichnung an, 
aber auch nichts weiter.
Wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann, steht der Monitor auch auf 640x480 und lässt sich nicht konfigurieren.
Zudem sieht man auch, dass er eigentlich ein Bild ausgibt, jedoch mein Monitor das irgendwie nicht darstellen kann. 
(der kleine Desktophintergrund auf dem Screenshot links)

Bilder: 
1) Nach Treiberdeinstallation wurde nur mein Main erkannt: Imgur: The magic of the Internet
2) Windows Anzeigeeinstellungen: Imgur: The magic of the Internet
3) Radeon Einstellungen: Imgur: The magic of the Internet

Ich danke euch schon mal im Voraus.

~NordVendt


----------



## NordVendt (29. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab nochmal bisschen rumprobiert:
>2nd Monitor HDMI an IGPU vom PC funktioniert
>2nd Monitor HDMI an GPU vom PC funktioniert nicht
>1st Monitor HDMI an GPU funktioniert nicht
>1st Monitor am zweiten DP-Port funktioniert
>2nd Monitor mit HDMI-Kabel+ passiven DP-Adapter funktioniert nach wie vor nur wie im Beitrag beschrieben

Mit DVI-Adaptern werde ich es im neuen Jahr nochmal versuchen...

Übrigens: 
2nd Monitor hat VGA und HDMI
1st Monitor hat DP, HDMI und DVI
GPU hat 3x DP, 1x HDMI und 1x DVI
MB hat VGA, DVI, HDMI und DP.

Fällt sonst noch wem eine Kombination ein, welche ich testen könnte?


----------



## NordVendt (12. Januar 2018)

Das Ganze ließ mir keine Ruhe.

Mittlerweile hab ich nochmal meinen ersten Monitor mit HDMI-Kabel und 
dem DP-Adapter von CSL an die Graka angeschlossen und bekam auch nach Neustart
kein Bild. Da ich weiß, dass beide DP-Ports an der Graka funktionieren, war ich mir sicher, 
dass es nur am Adapter liegen könne.
Also habe ich mit dem Kundensupport von CSL gesprochen und 
die haben mir einen neuen Adpater zugesandt. 

Leider hat der neue Adapter keine Veränderung gebracht.
Soll ich es vielleicht mal mit einem Adapter von einem anderen Hersteller versuchen?

Zusätzlich hab ich noch die Grafikkarte in einen anderen PCIe-Slot gesteckt, 
was mich auch kein Stück voran brachte.  

Mein DVI-D-Port an der Graka scheint auch nicht zu funktionieren.

Hab ich noch die Chance, dass hier jemand seine Gedanken äußert oder 
brauch ich den Thread nicht mehr zu updaten?


----------



## NordVendt (22. Januar 2018)

Mit 'nem aktiven DP zu HDMI-Adapter hat es übrigens geklappt,
auch wenn die Freesyncfunktion nun im CCC ausgegraut ist für den Zweitbildschirm.

Vielleicht hilft das ja noch dem einen oder anderen.


----------

